# Camposol living



## Oldun

Hello Folks,

Are there any Camposol residents on the forum?. My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Spain from France, after having lived here for over six years. We had thought of retuning to the UK, but we spent five weeks there during the cold snowy spell over Xmas and now feel we could not cope with the continuous cold and damp weather for a greater part of the year.

We are familiar with the Mazerron area but not the Camposol development. If anyone could shed any light on what it's like living there I would be grateful. 
Is it noisy in the summer, are there many dogs barking, is it generally quiet, are there any areas to be avoided? so on and so on. We are on pensions so work would not be needed.

So if there is anyone who could give information on Camposol living, regardless of how trivial you may think it is, please go ahead.

In anticipation...Thank you.


----------



## gus-lopez

Well it's better now than it was years ago ! personally I'd stay away from sector D as there are many problems with subsidence + it's so far away from the commercial centre that you need a car. Sector C although on top of the commercial centre doesn't do anything for me. A & B on the other side of the road are far better & A has the benefit of being under council control as from a couple of weeks ago .
http://www.simplynetworking.es/news...ontrol_of_urbanisation_from_28th_january.html

You can click on the links in the article for more info. 
Here's another one : British Consul visits Camposol to see problems at first hand | News | Simply Networking


----------



## Oldun

Thank you Gus for the information. The links were very interesting. Is crime a problem in the area or do you have to be careful, as in the UK? Do you know if it gets noisy in the summer and are the residents a cross section of nationalities?

Sorry about all the questions but the more information I can gather will help me make up my mind about Camposol.

Thanks


----------



## extranjero

*camposol living*

Oldun-to update you
Work is planned to the bridge between c and b, as it was damaged in the gota fria. the only way off c and d is via a temporary road, very dangerous, unlit, full of potholes. They are also making the rambla into a temporary crossing, but due to rain, it is a bog. There are still problems with roads and subsidence on some parts of d. Lots of issues outstanding-certificates of habitation, touristico houses, water contracts, lighting. collection of IBI. Everything moves painfully slowly. We do now have a pharmacy, medical centre. Would I have moved here, knowing then what I know now?-what do you think?:ranger:
PS: lots of barking dogs, lots of poo..
As with any urbanisations, there are burglaries-crooks are very devious-you need high walls, metal grilles, good locks, and a safe.


----------



## Kevlins

thinking of buying a villa on sector D is it ok now or should we still stay away


----------



## extranjero

Kevlins said:


> thinking of buying a villa on sector D is it ok now or should we still stay away


Parts of D and C have problems which are being attended to 
Remember, Camposol is a very big urbanisation and the problems are confined a to a small area. Most of D has no problem at all
In my opinion, it is better to stick to A or B, mainly because they are near to all the amenities, but that is my personal view.


----------



## Kevlins

*kevlins*

ok thank you we have just watched a you tube clip and it has really put us off, it is so hard to find a place in spain as we are still in england


----------



## extranjero

Kevlins said:


> ok thank you we have just watched a you tube clip and it has really put us off, it is so hard to find a place in spain as we are still in england


Please , please don't base your opinions on youtube or programmes such as Homes from Hell. 
Camposol is NOT subsiding
These programmes and the uninformed, ignorant opinions of other posters have really tarnished the image of Camposol.most of these posters have never set foot in the place.
It is now an avtive, vibrant , very community spirited urbanisation.
I've lived here 14 years- still solid!
There are 4,500 homes on Camposol
There are a very smal number affected
The vast majority are fine .
People have lived here happily for 17 years and have no intention of moving
Read up on Camposol eg Murcia Today, visit the Camposol Residents Assiociation website.
Look at property on Camposol online, and better still visit it and see for yourself! 
Many lovely properties at good prices


----------



## susaru

I know the area of Mazarron and am myself relocating there as soon as I have sold my humble abode here in Chiclana. Camposol has not been without problems in the past, but much as I am aware, have now sorted this out. It has been established 12-yrs and if you would like to contact /SNIP/ I can offer more details and who to approach for buying there. Kind regards, Margarita


----------



## Horlics

Kevlins said:


> ok thank you we have just watched a you tube clip and it has really put us off, it is so hard to find a place in spain as we are still in england


You shouldn't try to find a place in Spain while you are in the UK.

All you should do remotely is research enough to form an opinion about which areas might suit you and which won't.

Then, you need to get over here and look.


----------



## jojo

Kevlins said:


> ok thank you we have just watched a you tube clip and it has really put us off, it is so hard to find a place in spain as we are still in england


Write a list of the things you want and the things you need ie - near an airport, near the sea, near a town, own pool??......

Then use google maps, go there and do some fact finding trips and then rent in an area that appeals to you for a while until you know exactly what you want and how to go about getting it

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero

susaru said:


> I know the area of Mazarron and am myself relocating there as soon as I have sold my humble abode here in Chiclana. Camposol has not been without problems in the past, but much as I am aware, have now sorted this out. It has been established 12-yrs and if you would like to contact me /SNIP/ I can offer more details and who to approach for buying there. Kind regards, Margarita


It's actually been established for nearly 18 years, during which time it's grown and flourished.in the beginning there was one little shop, now there are two commercial sectors with everything you need including its own medical centre, dentists and pharmacy
Nearby are fantastic beaches, quiet little Spanish villages.A short drive and you have the lovely historic cities of Murcia and Cartagena
What more could you want?


----------



## Pesky Wesky

I don't know, I don't live there, but there is this recent article denoouncing the abandonment of parts of Camposol, so it looks like there are still problems with some areas...

Calles sin asfaltar y en peligro de hundimiento, falta de carreteras de acceso, grave deterioro de las redes de saneamiento y agua potable, inexistencia de servicios de depuración de aguas residuales, transporte público y correos, alumbrado público insuficiente, riesgo de catástrofes por riadas de gran magnitud ya producidas, proliferación de plagas de ratas e insectos, ausencia de zonas destinadas a escuelas, parques, jardines, centros deportivos, culturales y de ocio es el triste y desolador panorama que el pasado 26 de marzo se encontró la Cónsul del Reino Unido, Sarah Jane Morris,

Unpaved roads, roads in danger of sinking, lack of access roads, serious deterioration in sanitation and drinking water, lack of sewerage works, public transport, postal service and street lighting etc, etc. 
All this was seen by Sarah Jane Morris, the British Consul when she visited in March
â€œMurcia Transparenteâ€� denuncia ante instituciones espaÃ±olas e internacionales el grave abandono que sufre “Camposol” de MazarrÃ³n | Murcia Transparente

Maybe future buyers should contact the consul before buying?


----------



## Horlics

Op,

I don't live there and I've never been there, so I don't have any experience to share. That said, I do know that Camposol has been in the news a lot, so articles like the one above and others should form part of your research.

I seem to remember once seeing a link to a residents association web site which included a forum where people who live there discuss their thoughts and issues. You should see if you can track it down.

There are people who live there who defend the place with passion, but others are always going to be suspicious of their motives particularly when articles like the one linked to above are there to see.

What is it that attracts you to Camposol?


----------



## extranjero

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't know, I don't live there, but there is this recent article denoouncing the abandonment of parts of Camposol, so it looks like there are still problems with some areas...
> 
> Calles sin asfaltar y en peligro de hundimiento, falta de carreteras de acceso, grave deterioro de las redes de saneamiento y agua potable, inexistencia de servicios de depuración de aguas residuales, transporte público y correos, alumbrado público insuficiente, riesgo de catástrofes por riadas de gran magnitud ya producidas, proliferación de plagas de ratas e insectos, ausencia de zonas destinadas a escuelas, parques, jardines, centros deportivos, culturales y de ocio es el triste y desolador panorama que el pasado 26 de marzo se encontró la Cónsul del Reino Unido, Sarah Jane Morris,
> 
> Unpaved roads, roads in danger of sinking, lack of access roads, serious deterioration in sanitation and drinking water, lack of sewerage works, public transport, postal service and street lighting etc, etc.
> All this was seen by Sarah Jane Morris, the British Consul when she visited in March
> â€œMurcia Transparenteâ€� denuncia ante instituciones espaÃ±olas e internacionales el grave abandono que sufre “Camposol” de MazarrÃ³n | Murcia Transparente
> 
> Maybe future buyers should contact the consul before buying?


I emphasise that the problems with the roads and subsidence affect one particular area
Street lighting- massively improved, a team has been working in the last few weeks to ensure that everyone will have it
Postal service? What's the problem
Everyone in Spain has had problems with snail mail
Here you can have your own box, or simply collect your mail
Public transport- yes, infrequent, and doesnt cover the whole of Camposol, as it would not be viable.
However, many do use the bus service which picks up on A and B
A car is essential on Camposol
Serious deterioration in sanitation and drinking water? Obviously confined to the problem area on D.
No problems in my area, and I drink the tap water and survive.
The problem with these articles is that people get the impression that the Whole of Camposol is like that.
IT IS NOT!!!


----------



## smitty5668

extranjero said:


> I emphasise that the problems with the roads and subsidence affect one particular area
> Street lighting- massively improved, a team has been working in the last few weeks to ensure that everyone will have it
> Postal service? What's the problem
> Everyone in Spain has had problems with snail mail
> Here you can have your own box, or simply collect your mail
> Public transport- yes, infrequent, and doesnt cover the whole of Camposol, as it would not be viable.
> However, many do use the bus service which picks up on A and B
> A car is essential on Camposol
> Serious deterioration in sanitation and drinking water? Obviously confined to the problem area on D.
> No problems in my area, and I drink the tap water and survive.
> The problem with these articles is that people get the impression that the Whole of Camposol is like that.
> IT IS NOT!!!


i agree wholeheartedly with this statement...... and no i don't live there


----------



## susaru

Quote what you KNOW as fact, not what you hear or read from others!!! Show me an area in Spain without some sort of problem - why are people so negative - it is NOT productive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

susaru said:


> Quote what you KNOW as fact, not what you hear or read from others!!! Show me an area in Spain without some sort of problem - why are people so negative - it is NOT productive.


If I see an article about a place that someone's thinking of buying in, I will post a link to it, positive or negative , as I think it's useful information.


----------



## susaru

True IF "factual", but NOT if "hearsay! Sorry...


----------



## jojo

susaru said:


> True IF "factual", but NOT if "hearsay! Sorry...


Remember this is an informal discussion forum and people will say things how they see them - so yes, plenty of opinions, experience, knowledge and hearsay, but some of it is going to be factual too

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero

susaru said:


> Quote what you KNOW as fact, not what you hear or read from others!!! Show me an area in Spain without some sort of problem - why are people so negative - it is NOT productive.


Exactly
Immense harm has been done to the image of Camposol, either through ignorance or being mischievous, by people whose only knowledge of the place is " Homes from hell" or Youtube.
If they have never been there and had experience of it, it's better to say mothing.
Hearsay is very dangerous and non productive!


----------



## Isobella

Pesky Wesky said:


> If I see an article about a place that someone's thinking of buying in, I will post a link to it, positive or negative , as I think it's useful information.


Well said, people deserve information and opinions either way. Yours was a valid link from a Spanish newspaper.


----------



## extranjero

Isobella said:


> Well said, people deserve information and opinions either way. Yours was a valid link from a Spanish newspaper.


The trouble with that is some will think that this situation exists in the whole of Camposol, and don't bother to go and see it for themselves.
These newspaper articles want shock value, and are hardly going to say "This affects a tiny proportion of Camposol, the majority are fine"


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Well, it seems that Camposol is a place that some people really like. I have seen several posts from people who've been living there 6, 7, 8 years and are very happy. Others buy there and find that they don't like it for whatever reason and others have had serious problems.
All in all much like many other place.

The main reason I posted the article (which was similar to something Gus Lopez had actually posted earlier on in the thread) was that it was recent, from 2015 I believe so I really did think it was important for the OP to know. It really can't be denied that there are parts of the urb that have problems.
Homes from Hell (which I haven't seen) is from 2008 I think so even though it was (perhaps) informative it is now very out of date.


----------



## smitty5668

*out of date*

yes it's very out of date. my place is on the next urbanisation down towards mazarron. i use some of the bars and restaurants there sometimes. there are some very happy people living there..... and a few that aren't, but that's life,


----------



## susaru

As I am still making sure by looking and searching that area myself before moving over there. could you mention the name of this new urbanziation nearer Mazarron? I assume it is further away from the port, but possibly just as near to a beach & shops?! Thank you.


----------



## smitty5668

susaru said:


> As I am still making sure by looking and searching that area myself before moving over there. could you mention the name of this new urbanziation nearer Mazarron? I assume it is further away from the port, but possibly just as near to a beach & shops?! Thank you.


it's mazarron country club and it's towards the beach and port by about six minutes by car


----------



## susaru

Thanks for that. I don't have a car, so the nearer in that direction the better for me, but obviously I have to be walking distance from shops. It has to be suitable for a little dog too!! lol


----------



## smitty5668

susaru said:


> Thanks for that. I don't have a car, so the nearer in that direction the better for me, but obviously I have to be walking distance from shops. It has to be suitable for a little dog too!! lol


there is no public transport where my place is at the moment, camposol is better in that respect. your ok with the dog in both places.


----------



## susaru

I have a Battery Trike, I guess the battery can cope, so long as there are no very steep hills! When I manage to sell this side, I'll be over that side for a look around.


----------



## extranjero

susaru said:


> I have a Battery Trike, I guess the battery can cope, so long as there are no very steep hills! When I manage to sell this side, I'll be over that side for a look around.


Lots of people have these trikes
A or B would be better for you as you would be much nearer the shopping centres


----------



## jimenato

extranjero said:


> Lots of people have these trikes
> A or B would be better for you as you would be much nearer the shopping centres


Either C or D (maybe both) used to be over a bridge that was closed as it was unsafe. Is that still the case?


----------



## extranjero

jimenato said:


> Either C or D (maybe both) used to be over a bridge that was closed as it was unsafe. Is that still the case?


It was completely repaired a long time ago and is fine
A few years ago flood water was deliberately diverted ( to avoid flooding the area nearby) so that a raging torrent flowed down the rambla, and the force damaged the bridge.
Likewise other problem areas have either been sorted or are in the process of being sorted.
It must be remembered that the specific problem areas on D are a small percentage of Camposol which is a large urbanisation.
I repeat-thousands of people live here, and most have had no problems whatsoever!


----------



## smitty5668

extranjero said:


> It was completely repaired a long time ago and is fine
> A few years ago flood water was deliberately diverted ( to avoid flooding the area nearby) so that a raging torrent flowed down the rambla, and the force damaged the bridge.
> Likewise other problem areas have either been sorted or are in the process of being sorted.
> It must be remembered that the specific problem areas on D are a small percentage of Camposol which is a large urbanisation.
> I repeat-thousands of people live here, and most have had no problems whatsoever!


agreed


----------



## walkerg

*where is better*



smitty5668 said:


> yes it's very out of date. my place is on the next urbanisation down towards mazarron. i use some of the bars and restaurants there sometimes. there are some very happy people living there..... and a few that aren't, but that's life,


Hi Smitty where is best to rent long term in your opinion Camposol or The Country Club. Would also like to know how easy is it for a couple around 50yrs of age to gain work to supplement rent.


----------

